# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 5: Hoạt Động Ở Thái Lan

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 5: Hoạt Động Ở Thái Lan*

*Không chỉ đến với Thái Lan để thưởng thức những chuyến du ngoạn ngắm cảnh thiên nhiên, thỏa sức mua sắm ở Bangkok hay tận hưởng những cảm giác sản khoái trên bãi biển mà chúng ta còn có thể tận hưởng những điều thú vị khác mà ở phần này mình sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu đó là gi.*


*Thư giãn*

     Massage Thái truyền thống có lịch sử hơn 2.500 năm. Các học viên của massage Thái Lan hoạt động trên niềm tin rằng các dòng năng lượng vô hình chạy qua cơ thể. Sử dụng xoa bóp bàn tay, khuỷu tay, bàn chân, gót chân và đầu gối để gây áp lực lên những dòng này, giải phóng tắc nghẽn có thể tồn tại, cho phép một dòng chảy năng lượng thông qua cơ thể. Nhiều người Thái tin rằng massage có lợi cho người bệnh ốm yếu và sức khỏe chung. Bạn se cảm  thấy thoải mái và tràn đầy năng lượng sau khi được massage.



_Massage cổ truyền Thái Lan_ 
      Mặc dù spa không được giới thiệu ở đây cho đến đầu những năm 1990, Thái Lan đã nhanh chóng trở thành một trong những điểm đến spa cao cấp nhất trên thế giới. Bên cạnh massage Thái truyền thống, có nhiều hiện tượng mới là những phương pháp điều trị quốc tế, bao gồm cả dầu thơm massage Thụy Điển, và nhiều cái khác. Thường có một lựa chọn cho mỗi loại khách hàng,từ các trung tâm chăm sóc sức khỏe hoành tráng trong khách sạn năm sao tới các cửa hàng massage phổ biến được tìm thấy trên nhiều góc phố.

*Hoạt động ngoài trời*

     Thái Lan là một đất nước đủ lớn mà bạn có thể tìm thấy một nơi để chơi bất kỳ môn thể thao ngoài trời nào. Ko Tao đang trở thành một trong những trung tâm lặn biển tuyệt vời của châu Á, trong khi công viên đại dương quốc gia Ang Thống gần Ko Samui và quần đảo Similan cũng là nơi thu hút những đám đông. Một trong những điểm nóng mới cho lặn biển là Ko Lipe, một hòn đảo nhỏ nguyên sinh đáng kinh ngạc với các rạn san hô và những bãi biển tuyệt vời với cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp. Ống thở có thể được sử dụng ở tất cả các bãi biển, nhưng rạn san hô của đảo Similan là đặc biệt đáng giá.


_Rai Leh_ 
     Trong khi Thái Lan không được bằng với thiên đường lướt sóng như Bali, lướt sóng cũng có chỗ của nó. Những con sóng nhỏ, tốt cho lướt ván dài và những người muốn tìm hiểu để lướt. Bãi biển ở bờ phía Tây như Khao Lak và Phuket là một trong những điểm đến có phần thú vị hơn, nhưng sóng tốt nhất là tại Kradang Ko tại bờ biển phía tây của tỉnh Trang. Lướt sóng cũng có thể tìm thấy ở những điểm khác như Rayong và Ko Samui, nhưng sóng của bờ biển vùng Vịnh thì ít có khả năng cho lướt ván.

 
_Vịnh Phang Nga_ 
     Sự hình thành đá vôi bất chấp lực hấp dẫn của Vịnh Phang Nga thường thấy với các tour du lịch thuyền, nhưng nếu bạn đi chèo thuyền trên biển, bạn có thể đi vào các khu vực chưa được khám phá bởi khách du lịch. Vách núi đá vôi của Rai Leh được cho là nằm trong số lý tưởng nhất trên thế giới cho việc leo núi.

_--------------------------
Anywhere you want to be_






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------


## o0o_trang

Thái Lan là một đất nước đủ lớn mà bạn có thể tìm thấy một nơi để  chơi bất kỳ môn thể thao ngoài trời nào. Ko Tao đang trở thành một trong  những trung tâm lặn biển tuyệt vời của châu Á, trong khi công viên đại  dương quốc gia Ang Thống gần Ko Samui và quần đảo Similan cũng là nơi  thu hút những đám đông. Một trong những điểm nóng mới cho lặn biển là Ko  Lipe, một hòn đảo nhỏ nguyên sinh đáng kinh ngạc với các rạn san hô và  những bãi biển tuyệt vời với cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp. Ống thở có thể được sử  dụng ở tất cả các bãi biển, nhưng rạn san hô của đảo Similan là đặc  biệt đáng giá.

----------

